# Eastwood Versa Cut 60 Plasma Cutter.



## markknx (Apr 2, 2016)

I posted this in POTD forum and thought it might go good here as well. hope this helps someone make an informed choice
OK guys here is my review of the Eastwood Versa cut 60 Plasma cutter. Now know I'm pretty novice at plasma cutting. So any tips are welcome. But I just wanted to show what the machine can do in the hands of a novice. It did cut 3/4" but not real clean. But I will rarely ever be cutting 3/4". 1/2" is more like the heavy side of what I would be cutting. I have there circle cutter that also can be used as a guide for straight cuts an am thinking of trying to set that up to hold a little lead angle on the cutting tip. Or just making a stand off that will do the same. All in all for the 700 I paid for it I am happy. Here is the link to my review.






Mark


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice review. I would like to get one of those some day.


----------

